# Early Christmas - Commencal Ramones 14"



## Raivyn (Oct 10, 2012)

We are blessed to be only a few miles from the Commencal US warehouse so my 4YO son was the first kid to get the 14" Commencal Ramones. They just arrived yesterday, so we brought our son to be fitted on either the 14" or the 16". He has a 15" inseam and the 14" fit him perfectly. He was eager to ride it and since the cat was out of bag anyway, we'll figure out a different big gift and watch him fall in love with the bike.

It is most definitely one of the best looking kid bikes out there...thought the neon would look aweful but it looks like a miniature version of an adult's Commencal race bike. It weighs 15lbs. For the price it is a bargain even if I were to put some $ into lighter cranks. We are very pleased with the choice.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Very cool. I can't wait to give my daughters their Christmas gifts.


----------

